# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  mixing hcg dosage

## pumpd4lif

ok i have 1 amp of unconstituted hcg at 5000 ui
i have 10ml bottle sterile solution.
if i mix the to together that would make 10 ml of hcg at 500 ui per ml correct
if this is the case i will be taking 1/2ml per day (250ui)

----------


## 2bshredded

I need to know this as well

----------


## perfectbeast2001

that is the correct formula yes.

----------


## pumpd4lif

> that is the correct formula yes.


thanks for it seems to be very tough to get replies on hcg for some reason much thanks

----------


## Kale

Here is a nice cook book for you

Calculating HCG :

There isn't a specific ratio of cc/ml to IU. It depends on how you mix it. It's quite simple. If you dillute 5,000 IUs HCG with 5ml (cc) solvent, the end result is 1,000 IUs per ml (cc). Divide the same 5,000 IUs with 10 ml (cc) and the end result is 500 IUs per ml (cc). Therefore, a large part depends on the concentration of HCG per ampoule or vial.

Mixing HCG:
(Items needed: bacwater h20 and some 5ml emty vials-get****).

1) Open hcg/amp with powder
2) Use a syringe to pull out 1cc of BacWater and put in amp with HCG
3) It will instantly dissolve
4) Then Use an empty 5ml vial (sterile and sealed) put 4ml of Bacwater in the vial
5) Take syringe and ad the mixed HCG solution to the 5ml vial
6) Shake it and you have 5000IU's of HCG
7) Than draw 1cc and inject
8) put the rest in the refrigerator

•The reason your discarding the amp of solvent cause its made for 1 times use and you wouldn’t be able to refrigerate it and use it a week later again. That’s why you need Bac H2o.
•The most common side affect associated with HCG is gynecomastia . The concurrent intake of Nolvadex with HCG prevents gynecomastia, prevents/minimizes leydig cell desensitization and contiues the stimulation of pituitary LH once HCG has been discontinued.
•HCG will last approximately 30 days if mixed with Bac h2o instead of the solvent it comes with.
•You can keep the mixed hcg in vial or pins In the fridge till use

----------

